# Apple car play? Mk3 2017



## Fatttypig (Nov 29, 2021)

So I have a 67 plate Mk3. I wanted to get the Apple car play activated, I discussed this with my local Audi garage where I purchased the car, they said this year of TT doesn’t support car play and that they can’t do it. Is this correct, I’ve read online 2017 onwards support the car play and it just needs to be activated with additional coding in the mmi?


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Following!


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Fatttypig said:


> So I have a 67 plate Mk3. I wanted to get the Apple car play activated, I discussed this with my local Audi garage where I purchased the car, they said this year of TT doesn’t support car play and that they can’t do it. Is this correct, I’ve read online 2017 onwards support the car play and it just needs to be activated with additional coding in the mmi?


That is not correct. my MY15 TT has successfully had CarPlay activated. Please search the forums. It's done remotely by a guy on Telegram, forgot his username sorry


----------



## Fatttypig (Nov 29, 2021)

-BigMac- said:


> That is not correct. my MY15 TT has successfully had CarPlay activated. Please search the forums. It's done remotely by a guy on Telegram, forgot his username sorry


Interesting, weird that they would categorically say it can’t be done, after me offering to pay them to do it. What’s telegram? Sorry, new in these parts


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

same as above, feasible for all MK3, complexity of the work depending on the current VC fw version.
No surprise that in Audi they tell you is impossible...
Many went for remote activation (loren87 and carplay_audi on telegram, _giusemanuel_ in this forum, North East VAG adaptation on web, etc); D-link cable, PC with VCDS and team viewer required.
(telegram is an app similar to what'sapp)


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> same as above, feasible for all MK3, complexity of the work depending on the current VC fw version.
> No surprise that in Audi they tell you is impossible...
> Many went for remote activation (loren87 and carplay_audi on telegram, _giusemanuel_ in this forum, North East VAG adaptation on web, etc); D-link cable, PC with VCDS and team viewer required.
> (telegram is an app similar to what'sapp)


That's it!
I used carplay_audi. 

Start to end - 30 mins. 

Word of caution.. it CAN freeze your VC.


----------



## Fatttypig (Nov 29, 2021)

-BigMac- said:


> That's it!
> I used carplay_audi.
> 
> Start to end - 30 mins.
> ...


Excuse me for being naive, what’s the VC?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Virtual Cockpit


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

I used these guys to do mine... 

North East VAG Adaptions 

Main thing is if you have a non-letter VC then you won't get the icon - you will need to use the steering wheel button to activate, but this is mainly for early 2014-2015 cars. 

Cost is around £150. Worth getting a few other bits done at the same time. I had the maps updated on the nav, speed signs, speed cameras, brake light and a couple of the modules upgraded.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

somebody succeeds in updating even letter-less version.. risky, but doable


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Send me a PM if you're in or around SE London, or use the contact form on my website (see signature).
I can't do letterless VC, or vehicles from 2020 on. Everything else, no problem.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

he did mine, works a treat, although i rarely use it


----------



## Fatttypig (Nov 29, 2021)

MrOCD said:


> I used these guys to do mine...
> 
> North East VAG Adaptions
> 
> ...


What’s a non-letter VC? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks for the info will probably get it done.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the very first batch production of VC has only numbers to identify the part, no final letter as usual on VW parts. these units (letter-less) are unable to display the the ASI icon, once you have activated it. They need to be sw updated, to display the ASI icon


----------



## Fatttypig (Nov 29, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> the very first batch production of VC has only numbers to identify the part, no final letter as usual on VW parts. these units (letter-less) are unable to display the the ASI icon, once you have activated it. They need to be sw updated, to display the ASI icon


Ahhh okay, I assume being a 67 plate it should be okay then? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know UK plate system, but letter-less usually is for '14 and 15 registrations


----------

